# Silly question 101 credit cards?



## Bigbruno71 (Sep 28, 2010)

Will we be able to use credit cards to purchase items at waxstock or is it all cash?


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk HD


----------



## Tank (Nov 20, 2011)

Theres a few places that will have card machines for purchasing items ive been told. However its also been advised to take cash


----------



## Guest (Aug 14, 2012)

Most traders and re-sellers will have the facilities to take all forms of payment :thumb:


----------



## Bigbruno71 (Sep 28, 2010)

Thanks guys don't fancy walking around with a massive wad of cash


----------



## Tiggs (Feb 28, 2007)

Me too, i'm hoping flex is taking credit cards as I dont plan on bringing the cash to buy a new rotary :thumb:


----------



## Bigbruno71 (Sep 28, 2010)

I'm looking at the rupes machines they look a lot like the flex and festoon machines, defo going to the try before you buy stand!!!


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk HD


----------



## Lupostef (Nov 20, 2011)

I will be buying a Flex 14-2-150 so hopefully I can pay on card, if not I'll bring my coppers :lol:


----------



## cossienuts (Oct 14, 2008)

if they dont take plastic i wont be spending


----------



## Sue J (Jan 26, 2006)

Autosmart will be able to take credit card payments on the day.


----------



## Dodo Factory (Apr 11, 2007)

It is a normal retail show, so a mix of credit card friendly and cash only stands. A (fee not free) cash machine is in the show hall. Obviously, avoid paying for withdrawals if you can.


----------



## james_death (Aug 9, 2010)

Can never remember credit card number and my cash card has just packed up....:wall:

Could be mixed blessing....:lol:


----------

